# LC+ Diesel Problems



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Given Lee Willis's problems with Lionel Lionchief Plus diesels, I was wondering if there are folks out there who have been running them without problems. I currently own four LC+ GP-7's and have not run any of them yet. Now, given the anticipated problems, I may not ever put them on the track.

Am I being too paranoid? Should I just go ahead and take my chances and just run them and hope for the best?

How many of you folks have run them without problems? I have heard and read about folks who were considering buying them, but have changed their minds because of the problems. But, I suspect that there may be some, or, perhaps a great many folks who may not be experiencing any problems. Let's hear from everyone, yea or nay.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Great questions to ask Bob. I am one who put it on hold and am interested in the results.

But not run yours? Depends on your reason for buying them in the first place but if it was to operate, I would not hesitate.

Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Bill Webb said:


> Great questions to ask Bob. I am one who put it on hold and am interested in the results.
> 
> But not run yours? Depends on your reason for buying them in the first place but if it was to operate, I would not hesitate.
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread.


Bill, I actually buy everything to operate. I am finally finishing my layout, and have been running many trains that have been shelved for years. I haven't gotten to many of the LC + locos yet. I still have two or three steamers that I need to run and the four GP-7's.

I bought too many trains, and getting them out of storage and on the track is a major undertaking. My next step is to reorganize the other part of the basement so I can get some additional storage for all the train stuff. Then, a new train or loco will only be steps away, and storage will be available somewhere else than under the layout. (an area that is currently full of boxes, both empty and full of far too many trains)


----------



## josef (Jun 20, 2015)

To be honest, my Camelback was probable a quirk. It was replaced by the dealer. But reading all the problems with the diesels 2 motor setups, and surely Lionel is or should be aware of this problematic issues and hasn't addressed it, will keep me from buying any of their diesels. Lee actually got me enthused on these, but now I am turned off completely. Some call these toys, but they're an expensive toy, and for many its a weeks wages to acquire one, with Lionels not addressing these problems on one of the forums, tells me that they don't care. 
Personally, I'm outraged at a product that is still being harped and sold with problems, from a company that is historically linked to Model Railroading and "O" scale.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've had no issues with my LC+ Camelback. It's run probably 8-10 hours, so it's barely broken in, but it runs fine.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

Better run the snot out of 'em while they're still in warranty. Then if they break it's on Lionel.

Pete


----------



## vallieone (Dec 23, 2009)

I agree with Texas Pete. Run them now and get some enjoyment while still under warranty.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

If ya got em run em. 5 years from now they will only be worth a fraction of what you paid for them, might as well enjoy operating them.

Bill


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

What, if any, are the advantages of LC+ over just plain LC?

I am not a big fan of sound or smoke. I do like the idea of a 
dedicated control. Personally I would not mind switching from
one hand held to another and not worrying about loco numbers
etc. A TMCC loco could be run at the same time.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

LC+ has cruise control, electrocouplers, fan driven smoke, and better sounds. They're also typically a bit nicer as far as detailing. LC+ will also run in conventional mode, LC engines will not, you must use the remote.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> LC+ has cruise control, electrocouplers, fan driven smoke, and better sounds. They're also typically a bit nicer as far as detailing. LC+ will also run in conventional mode, LC engines will not, you must use the remote.


Thanks, John.
I better wait for an LC+ I can count on.
I do like the electrocouplers and cruise control.
Running inconventional also seems like a good idea.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

All I can say is my GP7 needs a new board. A local Lionel tech took a look at it because it started popping circuit breakers for no obvious reason. When he put it on the track without the cover on it, the circuit board started smoking. He has another one someone brought to him that's doing the same thing. 

Now today a friend who has bought a LionChief Plus FT and brought it to the club to run is having problems with it. He put it on the track and it does everything it's suppose to, but it won't move even though the engine sound increases like it is, light's and smoke work, but it won't budge. He was not a happy camper. It could be something simple. He's taking it to the same Lionel tech.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

DennyM said:


> . . . Now today a friend who has bought a LionChief FT and brought it to the club to run is having problems with it. He put it on the track and it does everything it's suppose to, but it won't move even though the engine sound increases like it is, light's and smoke work, but it won't budge. He was not a happy camper. It could be something simple. He's taking it to the same Lionel tech.


HE HAS EXACTLY THE SAME PROBLEM I HAD WITH MY GP7S AND FT. THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT MINE ALL DID. 

Its a shame, but . . . anyway. Everyone keep in mind it is only the LC+_ two motor diesels_ that seem to be giving problems. I think they are all cursed. The nine steamers i have (including a Camelback, seem truly bulletproof. Same with my two NW-2 switchers (only one motor). My Camelback is chugging along right now, and like GRJ's, it runs many hours each day. Only thing I puzzle about on it is why, on my 36" upper loop, it will get through the tunnel one way but stops, catching on something, the other - I have to back it out. I can't find the reason. Oh well, I just run it one way. . .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I am dying of curiosity as to what is happening to the 2-motor diesels. I'm not going to buy one to find out however.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeah it's a shame Lee. I had my eye on a couple of other LC+ engines. Now I'm not sure.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Texas Pete said:


> Better run the snot out of 'em while they're still in warranty. Then if they break it's on Lionel.
> 
> Pete


I agree, 100%.

My experience is that if they run fine for a few laps around the layout, and everything works, there won't be any problems. Most problems show up right away.

So, run them, right away.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Does anybody know someone at Lionel they can contact to 
possibly get ANY info? Is Lionel working on the problem? Are
they aware of the problem? Just making a public statement
would help with the confidence of Lionel. I really would like to have a LC+ loco but am reluctant to buy one.
I have NO electronic skills so if I had one the only think I could
do is return it to Lionel. Lee and GRJ [and some others] are
able to do more. 
IMO just a statement from Lionel that they are working on it 
would improve everyones confidence in the big L.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Craignor said:


> I agree, 100%.
> 
> My experience is that if they run fine for a few laps around the layout, and everything works, there won't be any problems. Most problems show up right away.
> 
> So, run them, right away.


That is what is so disconcerting. that has been my experience too: itf it's going to break, it breaks early. With with these LC+ diesels, in all of my cases, the problem came in about some hours of running, maybe 15 or 20 with two earlier ones, and about 200 with the FT, and not right at first.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

I would think that since this problem has been know about for over a year now that the latest run of LionChief Plus diesels have been corrected. Lionel should come out with a statement revealing the problem and assuring their customer base that it has been fixed.

Bill


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You'd think they'd address the issue, but maybe you'd be wrong.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You'd think they'd address the issue, but maybe you'd be wrong.


I have been wrong before, for sure. BUT, if Lionel has not fixed the problem then they should issue a lifetime warranty for all LionChief Plus diesels since they are releasing a known defective locomotive.

Bill


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Lionel may be cutting cost on their LionChief Plus engines and we have to pay for it. At this point I'm not going to buy another one.:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## josef (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm sure Lionel is aware of the problems, as well of other problems. If they really cared, they would have a recall, and stop manufacturing of them till a solution is found.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2016)

I asked the Lionel representatives at York about the problems with LC+ diesels with 2 motors and they said they didn't know of any problems. I talked to the tech guy as well (I don't remember his name) and he said there were no problems with these locomotives. Is it possible they don't know about it?


----------



## josef (Jun 20, 2015)

Country Joe said:


> I asked the Lionel representatives at York about the problems with LC+ diesels with 2 motors and they said they didn't know of any problems. I talked to the tech guy as well (I don't remember his name) and he said there were no problems with these locomotives. Is it possible they don't know about it?


I'm sure with returns, and dealers having to exchange, they know.
I worked for a Chemical Plant on contract for 4 years. They needed to replace a lot of their storage tanks, piping's, and reactors due to wear, they were getting mighty thin in areas. One of their towers had wooden pegs to stop leaks. They sold the plant site with only the Tower as needing replacement. The new owners has been to court numerous times suing for misrepresentation of equipment. The original owners keep saying, "they knew nothing about the problems and sold in good faith". 
I know from past experiences they read the OGR Forum and have answered questions there. 
Sure am loosing faith in Lionel more and more. Maybe General Foods will buy them out and move production to Mexico?


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Plausible deniability. Maybe they are secretly politicians. hwell:


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I would really like to have a least one of them but I am getting old
and would not like to die while it is being shipped around the country being repaired. I do not have any experience in electronic repairs. I do not even know what a "chip" looks like for sure.
We do not even know if the events described above are random or of regular occurrence. Know that would also be of helpto a prospective buyer.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The failures being discussed here of the twin motor diesel LC+ engines is mechanical, not electrical.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The failures being discussed here of the twin motor diesel LC+ engines is mechanical, not electrical.


The postings read like no one has been able to fix the problem.
I thought it was electronic because the experienced posters
on MTF should have figured a fix by now.
I must be missing something.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, since I don't have one, no way I'd be able to figure it out.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Well I can say the problems I have had and having with my LC+ are both mechanical and electronic. The mechanical started right out of the box. Lionel did fix it, Now I'll see what they do about the circuit board.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Denny,

Do you have the same problem with the rear truck on a 2 motor loco freezing? I understand about warranty but if it was out of warranty could you fix it? Last question. Have you notified Lionel about your problem?


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes it's still under warranty. Lionel fixed the truck. Now it's the circuit board. I was running it one day and it started blowing the circuit breakers for no apparent reason. I took it to my friend who is a authorized independent Lionel tech and he put it on the track without the cover and the circuit board started smoking. He had to send the board to Lionel because they wouldn't send him another board. Lionel is denying there is any problems with the LC+.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Denny,

Thanks.
I do not understand Lionel denying the problem.
They have nothing to gain and much to lose from their denial.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

rogruth said:


> Denny,
> 
> Thanks.
> I do not understand Lionel denying the problem.
> They have nothing to gain and much to lose from their denial.


I saw that post earlier in this thread. True they have nothing to gain. My LC+ GP7 was made for the LCCA and I bought it from one of their members who is also a member of the local club I belong too. He is not happy with Lionel at this moment. He had two GP7's and they both have problems.


----------



## mark d (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes, I'm bothered by hearing all these complaints about Lionel Lionchief Plus Diesels. I have a few of the Lionchief Diesels, but I haven't had a chance to run them on a regular basis. It's a common problem with the quality of where they're being made. I've been through this with other hobbies made in China, and there is nothing can be done about it. Lionel comes out with a new product line, and this happens. I hope Lionel addresses these problems soon. I think I'll stop buying any Lionchief products until I see the problems being resolved soon.


----------



## josef (Jun 20, 2015)

My biggest problem with Lionel on this issue, not only on those of us in the Hobby already, but the thoughts of the kids and parents first time jump into "O" scale and model railroading purchasing these, then encounter the problems. Its not good for the future of Lionel nor the hobby if they don't start admitting to, "Lionel, we have a problem".


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a idea. Those of us who will be at York this October should go as a group (maybe with pitchforks and torches) and ask them why they keep dropping the ball. :smilie_auslachen:


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

DennyM said:


> I have a idea. Those of us who will be at York this October should go as a group (maybe with pitchforks and torches) and ask them why they keep dropping the ball. :smilie_auslachen:


Sounds like a good idea to me.Make sure that some one or several
take problem locos with them. I will support you in spirit.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Well I found out that Lionel has shipped a new board for my LC+ GP7 to my tech friend. So I should be getting it back pretty soon. The thing is he loaned my his Lionel FM Trainmaster with TMCC. I like it, but I'll have to give it back now.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Well, my circuit board was replaced in my LC+ GP7. It worked fine for a few hours and now a new set of problems have started. I'm going to ask for my money back since it wasn't a person-to-person sale and I had one last payment on it. 

Guys I am not happy with Lionel and their lack of quality in the products. I think I am done with them. I'll buy older trains, but nothing new and defiantly not LC+. I'm sure there are some good ones out there, but I'm not willing to take that chance. :smilie_daumenneg::rippedhand:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't blame you DennyM. I'm pretty pissed myself, and I used to be a dyed in the would Lionel guy. It's like they want to drive me away.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Same here, thankfully I am ONLY out $400+


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Apparently, there is a price to be paid for the lower cost of the LC and LC+ stuff. Bummer...


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

chipset35 said:


> Same here, thankfully I am ONLY out $400+


 That's a weeks pay for a lot of people.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I should be able to return it and get my money back. I'll use the money to buy a ERR 4.1 command board for my Williams BL-2. It already has a Railsounds board in it, but that's it for me as far as Lionel in concerned. 

I'm going to have to stay away from the Lionel booth at York this October because I will tell them exactly what I think of their products. :sly:


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

ONLY $400.00?? That's almost half my Social Security check.

Reading this thread has really bummed me out that Lionel has gone sour.
I guess it's Ebay and used, older equipment from now on.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

RonthePirate said:


> ONLY $400.00?? That's almost half my Social Security check.
> 
> Reading this thread has really bummed me out that Lionel has gone sour.
> I guess it's Ebay and used, older equipment from now on.


It's good we have that option. I just bought a Lionel TMCC SC-2 Accessory & Switch Controller new in the box on Ebay for a good price. I just hope it doesn't fall in the "you get what you pay for" category.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I got rid of my LC+ GP7 and got my money back. I gave the money to my Lionel tech friend so he can order and install a ERR 4.1 command board for my Williams BL-2. It already has a Railsounds board in it.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Did anyone talk with Lionel execs at this past York to confirm that Lionel has indeed corrected the problem with the LC+ diesels ?

Bill


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2016)

I spoke with 2 people at the Lionel booth and both told me there was no problem with the 2 motor LC+ diesels. I don't remember the names but one was a quality/repair specialist who would know about any issues.


----------



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

I have two Lion Chief locomotives; one Lion Chief plus and the other just Lion Chief. One is a diesel, the other is a steamer. I have had zero problems, but I do not run them everyday. I am well pleased with the Lion Chief units I have and plan to buy more.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Country Joe said:


> I spoke with 2 people at the Lionel booth and both told me there was no problem with the 2 motor LC+ diesels. I don't remember the names but one was a quality/repair specialist who would know about any issues.


Joe,
if that were the case then why are there so many complaints about the GP7? The guy that was selling me the GP7 is with the LCCA and he has had nothing but problems with that those engines. After the one if had was 'fixed', it started popping the circuit breakers on my ZW-C and then it would just shut off and back on several times while running it.


----------



## Kurtds2 (Feb 5, 2016)

*How many?*

So my question is what is the exact count on how many of the GP7 LC+ have issues? My first one had issues I retuned it and order one from New York that I run everyday for over 3 months. I do not see 50 to 100 different people posting they have a problem. Just saying.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2016)

DennyM said:


> Joe,
> if that were the case then why are there so many complaints about the GP7? The guy that was selling me the GP7 is with the LCCA and he has had nothing but problems with that those engines. After the one if had was 'fixed', it started popping the circuit breakers on my ZW-C and then it would just shut off and back on several times while running it.





Kurtds2 said:


> So my question is what is the exact count on how many of the GP7 LC+ have issues? My first one had issues I retuned it and order one from New York that I run everyday for over 3 months. I do not see 50 to 100 different people posting they have a problem. Just saying.


I don't know Denny, maybe Kurt is right. The actual percentage of 2 motor diesels that have problems might be small but it's odd that a number of members have had the same problem with them. I have 3 LC+ steam locos and they are fine. One is fairly new but the other 2 have a lot of run time and have no problems so far.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Country Joe said:


> I don't know Denny, maybe Kurt is right. The actual percentage of 2 motor diesels that have problems might be small but it's odd that a number of members have had the same problem with them. I have 3 LC+ steam locos and they are fine. One is fairly new but the other 2 have a lot of run time and have no problems so far.


Well all you have to do is look at some of the post on this thread and there are a few post on OGR that tell of prolems with their LC+. My friend and club member who is also with the LCCA had four of the GP7's that were made for the LCCA. Three of them have problems out of the box. Lionel was suppose to have fixed them. I bought one of those engines and twice it had to be fixed and there are still problems so I got my money back. It's my understanding that the problem is mostly the GP7's.

Though another friend of mine bought a LC+ FT AA and it stopped running not long after he took it out of the box and his Mikado stopped make sounds after running it a few times. I'm not going to get into detail about all of the issues my LC+ had because I don't want to do that much typing. I'll just ask this, how many does it take before it's a quality control problem?


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Country Joe said:


> I spoke with 2 people at the Lionel booth and both told me there was no problem with the 2 motor LC+ diesels. I don't remember the names but one was a quality/repair specialist who would know about any issues.


This disturbs me a lot. Lionel has to be getting feedback, and frankly should be monitoring forums and the market in general enough to hear conversations like this. I think they believe that they fixed the problem with the initial fixes on the GP7s when they came out, and don't realize it is happening with a lot of more recently made locos.

Regardless, this is one big reason why I am losing my enthusiasm for Lionel in general - me, the guy who used to have a big L tattooed on my forehead. 

And again, for the record, I have nine LC+ steamers and not a problem with any of them after a lot of run time. Just the two-motor diesels.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Lee Willis said:


> This disturbs me a lot. Lionel has to be getting feedback, and frankly should be monitoring forums and the market in general enough to hear conversations like this. I think they believe that they fixed the problem with the initial fixes on the GP7s when they came out, and don't realize it is happening with a lot of more recently made locos.
> 
> Regardless, this is one big reason why I am losing my enthusiasm for Lionel in general - me, the guy who used to have a big L tattooed on my forehead.
> 
> And again, for the record, I have nine LC+ steamers and not a problem with any of them after a lot of run time. Just the two-motor diesels.


I know it's not all of the LC+ engines Lee, but maybe because it's not their high end products they are not real concerned about the problems, but why would they piss off the LCCA?


----------



## josef (Jun 20, 2015)

Makes you wonder how many potential future Lionel Buyers, future "O", or even Model Railroaders, that don't belong nor read the Forums, and possible manufacturers problems, will never buy another, or get into, Model Railroading product again by this persistent not admitted problem.
Lionel is only hurting themselves, and our hobby, and "O" scale.
Not every buyer is a reader of Model Railroading Forums, or aware we exist.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

josef said:


> Makes you wonder how many potential future Lionel Buyers, future "O", or even Model Railroaders, that don't belong nor read the Forums, and possible manufacturers problems, will never buy another, or get into, Model Railroading product again by this persistent not admitted problem.
> Lionel is only hurting themselves, and our hobby, and "O" scale.
> Not every buyer is a reader of Model Railroading Forums, or aware we exist.


This is true. I know quite a few railroaders that don't own computers or cell phones. At one point I wasn't never going to buy Lionel again, but when I decided that I was angry. Now I have narrowed it down to not buying their newer stuff (mostly because of price). There are a lot of Lionel trains I may buy someday, but it will be at York or a local swap meet and not just Lionel.


----------



## Kurtds2 (Feb 5, 2016)

DennyM said:


> Well all you have to do is look at some of the post on this thread and there are a few post on OGR that tell of prolems with their LC+. My friend and club member who is also with the LCCA had four of the GP7's that were made for the LCCA. Three of them have problems out of the box. Lionel was suppose to have fixed them. I bought one of those engines and twice it had to be fixed and there are still problems so I got my money back. It's my understanding that the problem is mostly the GP7's.
> 
> Though another friend of mine bought a LC+ FT AA and it stopped running not long after he took it out of the box and his Mikado stopped make sounds after running it a few times. I'm not going to get into detail about all of the issues my LC+ had because I don't want to do that much typing. I'll just ask this, how many does it take before it's a quality control problem?


So the first Lion Chief Plus GP7 did not work right so I looked in the trouble shooting section and found this:
LionChief Troubleshooting
Problem: The locomotive stopped dead:
LionChief Plus locomotives are equipped with “motor lock out” technology. This means that if the internal electronics do not detect the motor feedback signal (a function of the constant speed control system) within a two-second period of being given a command to start moving (or has been under- way for a period of time) the motor will lock itself out. This is done to prevent the locomotive from losing control.
Solution: Simply return the Lionchief dial to the center (stopped) position, if using Remote mode or cycle the power on your conventional transformer. Once you tell the locomotive to begin moving it will. If the problem persists you likely have a loose electrical connector inside the locomotive and it should be taken to a local Factory Trained Authorized Service Station or contact Lionel Customer Service directly.

This is exactly what my locomotive did. However it would not reset so I returned it a hour latter to the dealer and got a full refund. They only had one in stock. The one I have now was purchased from Train World. The onke thing I find interesting about the Lionel quote about the trouble shooting is if the problem persist you likely have a loose wire? Seems to me they must have had this problem show up during testing or something else. Is this one of the issues that everyone is having?

On a positive side my second Northern Pacific GP7 is working very nice. I like all the features using the remote. Great little smoke unit and railsound. The conventional mode takes a bit of getting use to with the speed control. So I could see some not liking that feature for conventional mode. If you do not like Railsounds you can switch it off.

If I run into any issues I will post it here. The manual says you need to run it at 18volts for the best results which is not true as I run mine at lower voltage and have no issues.

One last thing. I have been checking the boards about the LC + for months before I purchased mine. All the post I saw was how Legacy people did not like them and would never buy them. Those who did buy them were happy they did. If I would have seen a post or many post about problems I would have asked questions here before I purchased mine.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Are there any odd problems with operating LC+ locos not mentioned above?
Assuming that the loco runs as expected, are there some things that just don't work as expected? Some extra thing that must be done or something that shouldn't be done?
I don't think my question is very clear or well stated.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

rogruth said:


> Are there any odd problems with operating LC+ locos not mentioned above?
> Assuming that the loco runs as expected, are there some things that just don't work as expected? Some extra thing that must be done or something that shouldn't be done?
> I don't think my question is very clear or well stated.


All I can tell you is my GP7 stopped working and two of my friends have LC+ that stopped working. I pretty sure there a lot of people that are not having problems, but there are a lot of people who don't subscribe to this forum or OGR so we don't know if they are having problems or not. Mine has been fixed twice and was still acting up. I don't have it anymore.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Denny,
Thank you.


----------



## Kurtds2 (Feb 5, 2016)

rogruth said:


> Are there any odd problems with operating LC+ locos not mentioned above?
> Assuming that the loco runs as expected, are there some things that just don't work as expected? Some extra thing that must be done or something that shouldn't be done?
> I don't think my question is very clear or well stated.


I have done a search on this board and the Og board and could only find this thread on both boards about problems. As I posted before the first locomotive had problems straight from the hobby shop. I took that one back and they could not get me another one so they gave me my money back. The hobby shop is 5 minutes from my house here in Portland Oregon. The current one I got online from Train World in NY. That was back in February. I run it almost everyday and have no issues. All features work. I guess I am one of the lucky ones if you have followed this thread. Will I buy another Lion Chief Plus? Yes.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Kurtds2 said:


> I have done a search on this board and the Og board and could only find this thread on both boards about problems. As I posted before the first locomotive had problems straight from the hobby shop. I took that one back and they could not get me another one so they gave me my money back. The hobby shop is 5 minutes from my house here in Portland Oregon. The current one I got online from Train World in NY. That was back in February. I run it almost everyday and have no issues. All features work. I guess I am one of the lucky ones if you have followed this thread. Will I buy another Lion Chief Plus? Yes.


I'm undecided if I'll buy another LC+. I'm going to wait until I go to York in October and see if I find anything.


----------



## Kurtds2 (Feb 5, 2016)

DennyM said:


> I'm undecided if I'll buy another LC+. I'm going to wait until I go to York in October and see if I find anything.


I am so sorry on the bad luck you have had. Nobody should ever have to go through that. Lionel should be told when there are issues. I am not pleased in what I have read on this thread. Let's hope there are no more issues.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Kurt,

Is your loco Diesel or steam?


----------



## Kurtds2 (Feb 5, 2016)

rogruth said:


> Kurt,
> 
> Is your loco Diesel or steam?


It is the Northern Pacific GP7 Dual motor Diesel.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Kurtds2 said:


> It is the Northern Pacific GP7 Dual motor Diesel.


Thank you.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2016)

rogruth said:


> Are there any odd problems with operating LC+ locos not mentioned above?
> Assuming that the loco runs as expected, are there some things that just don't work as expected? Some extra thing that must be done or something that shouldn't be done?
> I don't think my question is very clear or well stated.


My 3 LC+ steam engines operate as they are supposed to, no problems. The sounds are simple and not as sophisticated as my Railking locos with PS3 but it's good enough IMHO. I don't have any of the 2 motor diesels which some have had problems with. If Lionel makes the FT in NYC colors I would be tempted but also hesitant because of the problems that guys like Denny and Lee have had.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Kurtds2 said:


> I am so sorry on the bad luck you have had. Nobody should ever have to go through that. Lionel should be told when there are issues. I am not pleased in what I have read on this thread. Let's hope there are no more issues.


Since this thread has started I purchased a CAB1-L/Base1-L Legacy/TMCC remote. It's Legacy because it operates on 2.4 GHz the same as the CAB2-L. It doesn't have the features the CAB2-L does, but it works for me. So even though my focus has shifted to TMCC and Legacy engines, I'm still going to look at LC+. I do like the LC+ GP38 and Mikado engines. 

Atlas has some nice engine that has TMCC in it and so does Williams, plus I have had ERR command and railsounds boards put in two of my engines and have another command board on order. 

Still with LC+, if I am at someone's house that has a layout I can easily run LC+ on their layout with out connecting any wires.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

I will test the waters if Lionel comes out with a Spokane Portland & Seattle LC+ loco.

Bill


----------



## Martin (Mar 4, 2016)

*Lion Chief B Unit*

Hi John:

I posted on another thread but a few questions.
With Lion Chief Plus can I crank up the power on my ZW to 18 volts for example and then use the Lionchief remote rather than the power pack that comes with it assuming there is such a power pack device that comes with it?

What advantage would there be to using conventional without the remote?

How does the "B" unit interface with the AA set up? More power?

thanks

martin


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't think the LC locos will work with out the remote 
but the LC+ will but many features will not work.


----------



## Kurtds2 (Feb 5, 2016)

Martin said:


> Hi John:
> 
> I posted on another thread but a few questions.
> With Lion Chief Plus can I crank up the power on my ZW to 18 volts for example and then use the Lionchief remote rather than the power pack that comes with it assuming there is such a power pack device that comes with it?
> ...


I run mine under 18volts and works fine but I only use my GP7. The transformer I use is a CW 80. So no you do not have to use their power pack. When your voltage is to low the auto coupler stops working. You can set you engine to run with the transformer. However with the speed control motors it may seem sluggish when you start out. The only feature that does not work when going conventional is the auto couplers.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Martin said:


> Hi John:
> 
> I posted on another thread but a few questions.
> With Lion Chief Plus can I crank up the power on my ZW to 18 volts for example and then use the Lionchief remote rather than the power pack that comes with it assuming there is such a power pack device that comes with it?
> ...


With LionChief Plus when your running a ABA together as long as it is the same road name the remote will operate the A and B unit. Each remote is programed for a road name and will only operate that road name. So you can have more than one type of engine and if they are different road names you will need the remote for each of those road names, but if it's the same road name one remote will run them all. Each engine comes with it's own remote. As far as power don't go more than 18v, but you can go as low as 16v.


----------



## Martin (Mar 4, 2016)

*Lionchief ABA*

What I was wondering was that conventional post war "B" Units to my knowledge were all dummies. Here the "B" has a motor as well as one of the "A" Units. I assume the second A unit is a dummy? Advantages? Twice the pulling power?

I like the diesels the best which seem to be the problem ones particularly the Rio Grande which looks great. Which diesels are single motors and which are dual if anyone knows. Has anyone had good luck with the Rio Grande Diesel?


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

The SW switchers are the only single motor Diesels according to the catalog.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Martin said:


> What I was wondering was that conventional post war "B" Units to my knowledge were all dummies. Here the "B" has a motor as well as one of the "A" Units. I assume the second A unit is a dummy? Advantages? Twice the pulling power?
> 
> I like the diesels the best which seem to be the problem ones particularly the Rio Grande which looks great. Which diesels are single motors and which are dual if anyone knows. Has anyone had good luck with the Rio Grande Diesel?


The FT diesels come AA. One is powered and the other is a dummy, but has a smoke unit in it. You have to by the B unit separately. It has a motor and smoke unit as well, but they have to be the same road name for the remote to operate both of them. definitely more pulling power. I have a friend OGR that bought one and has had a no problems with it.
Here is a video review for his LC+ Rio Grande ABA.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

IMO that is an informative video that covers the basics.
Thanks, Denny.


----------

